# Wooton desk plans



## coldjl (Mar 7, 2008)

Anybody know of plans or measured drawings for an antique Wooton desk? I have searched in all the usual places with no luck. I can scale one up from pictures but I want to make an accurate reproduction not an approximate. There is one in a local museum but they don't think much of my wanting to take accurae measurements.

Somebody, somewhere must have published plans or a measured drawing of these desks. Copyrights and patents must have expired long ago. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

The only thing I have ever seen is an article in FWW.

I am about 2/3rds way through building one.


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

I have rebuild two Wooton desk in my career I know there is a book that has a lot different pics from of them. this was the only think I was able to find beside the FWW article. You might want to check with some antique furniture magazines.


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is an items I did find on the web.. http://www.sil.si.edu/SmithsonianContributions/HistoryTechnology/pdf_lo/SSHT-0003.pdf
Joey


----------

